# Didn't realize the lathe was so dangerous.



## Dave_M (Mar 12, 2011)

Of all the power tools in my garage, I didn't realize how dangerous the lathe can be.  

I was walking though the garage barefoot this morning and slammed my foot square into the foot of my lathe stand.  Ended up with a spiral break of a small bone in my foot.  I was just getting back to normal after having a total knee replacement and now this happens.  Now I have to wear a special boot for the next six weeks.  Whole lot of pain when my foot touches the ground.   At least I know my lathe stand is really solid.    

Dave


----------



## Fred (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave_M said:


> ... At least I know my lathe stand is really solid.
> 
> Dave


 
Yep, you have proven once again that metal is far superior to flesh and bone.

Get well soon ... and quit wasting so much turning time getting hurt!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 13, 2011)

OUCH!!!!! I can feel your pain I think. I have not broken, but stubbed my toes more than 1 time and it HURTS!


----------



## Papo (Mar 13, 2011)

What happen to the yellow socks? Had you been wearing them you would be buying a new lathe....Get well soon!!!


----------



## bad (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man, I've done that so many times around the house. I'm seriously thinking about investing in a pair of steel toed slippers. Even just reading your post brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## ldubia (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave_M said:


> Of all the power tools in my garage, I didn't realize how dangerous the lathe can be.
> 
> I was walking though the garage *barefoot* this morning and slammed my foot square into the foot of my lathe stand.  Ended up with a spiral break of a small bone in my foot.  I was just getting back to normal after having a total knee replacement and now this happens.  Now I have to wear a special boot for the next six weeks.  Whole lot of pain when my foot touches the ground.   *At least I know my lathe stand is really solid.
> *
> Dave


Dave,
I have to question the barefoot idea.  You are far braver than I to attempt this...even after cleaning the shop.  And I do have to say, there are far better ways to check the solidity of a lathe stand.  I mean really...breaking the foot?:beat-up::frown::frown:

Get better soon and as the other person has said, stop wasting time getting hurt and healing.  Go straight to healed and have some fun for a change..._*without the pain.*_

We'll see you in two months for some turning fun.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave I sure hope you are catching a break in other areas of your life.  I think someone should wrap you in bubble wrap for a couple of months, so you can completely heal.  You do realize that you can still turn with a boot on.  Hope you heal quick and be sure to drink your milk for strong bones, although not as strong as steel.


----------



## gketell (Mar 13, 2011)

Ouch, Dave!  

I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope you heal up soon.  I've seen plans for converting jet minis to "sit down" lathes. Might be worth looking into for a while. 

Gk


----------



## kenlicciardello (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, it has been a couple of months with no real issues.  You knew that you were overdue for another thing like this.  Hope you heal fast.  If you need anything, let me know.  I am just down the street.

Ken


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, can you say steel toed shoes?  I never work in the shop without them anymore.  The first time the chuck slipped from my hands, you know where it landed.  At least the chuck had a soft landing.  Heal quick and stop doing that.
Charles


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave_M said:


> Of all the power tools in my garage, I didn't realize how dangerous the lathe can be.
> 
> I was walking though the garage barefoot this morning and slammed my foot square into the foot of my lathe stand.  Ended up with a spiral break of a small bone in my foot.  I was just getting back to normal after having a total knee replacement and now this happens.  Now I have to wear a special boot for the next six weeks.  Whole lot of pain when my foot touches the ground.   At least I know my lathe stand is really solid.
> 
> Dave



You do know that the sole purpose of small toes is for finding furniture in the dark?  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 13, 2011)

Learned my lesson about walking into the shop barefoot last year.  Just went in to get a tool, ended up with a small sliver of metal in the foot.  Now, always have shoes on in the shop.   Hope the foot heals well.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave: You are a funny guy.  What will happen after the booth is off??


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave! Dave! Dave!  You must stop this pain thing that you have going.  Garages are always to approached with shoes on to protect the innocent.  Hope the boot helps and heal fast so that you will be ready for the box challenge in June.  
Darn, so sorry for you broken foot.  How is the knee doing?  Is the foot attached to the same leg as the new knee?  I hope not.  Be kind to your body.  Keep your foot elevated to prevent too much edema.  Take care.  See you in June.


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 13, 2011)

The reason for toes.... to find furniture in the dark.


----------



## LeeR (Mar 13, 2011)

I broke my habit (and fortunately not a body part) of going barefoot or in stocking feet into my shop by making a pair of heavy leather shoes into "industrial strength" slippers.  I cut out much of the back of the shoe above the heel, so I could easily slip them on.

Highly recommended.


----------



## ssajn (Mar 13, 2011)

I can feel your pain. Several years ago I "kicked" a piano about 4 in the morning.  I think I woke up the whole neighborhood.


----------

